

Ask HN: Solutions for sending large volume of emails in a social network - alpb

Assume you are Foursquare and you want to send e-mail notifications to your users when<p>* someone adds you as friend or confirms your request<p>* someone comments on your check-in<p>* monthly newsletters etc.<p>Therefore if you reach more than a few thousands of users, mail deliverability will become a problem. I'm looking for solutions to my startup with almost the same use cases. My criteria are deliverability (sent messages are not considered as spam), low cost (per mail).<p>First solutions that came to my mind are:<p>* local mail server setup<p>* Amazon Simple Email Service (SES)<p>* other solutions?<p>Any experiences on this issue?
======
paulhauggis
I've heard good things about this company:

<http://sendgrid.com/>

------
harryh
FWIW at foursquare we use sendgrid for this.

